# Are the riots good or bad for Trump's 2020 chances?



## ForgedBlades (Jun 2, 2020)

Interesting debate going on, legitimate arguments on both sides. Broken off from 2020 Election thread because I think a poll and centralized discussion are beneficial.

Good:

Trump will be able to successfully shift blame to democrat mayors and governors.
Public response and solidarity is not as homogeneous as media is making it out to be, many are being "red pilled",  this will end up bolstering Trump's numbers in largely white, suburban districts which will almost certainly secure him the election.
Bad:

Majority of moderates and undecided voters see this as a symptom of Trump's presidency, or believe that Trump is a legitimate racist. He will be voted out.
Trump's response has been poor and shows that he is unfit to lead.
Neither:

This is all baked into the cake, and the lines have already been drawn. Nothing Trump does or doesn't do in regards to the rioting will have a significant impact on November.
It doesn't matter because he's running against a literal walking corpse. 
The news cycle moves so fast that this will not be in the forefront of voter's minds in November.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Jun 2, 2020)

I would say that we wont see a definitive answer until the lockdowns are done.
But Biden is the Dem hopeful, so Trump doesnt have to do much.


----------



## Chilson (Jun 2, 2020)

Lines are drawn for certain people. Trump supporters will vote trump, dems will vote dem. The reality is that most moderates still haven't made a decision and the election is far enough out from the riots that, unless they somehow go on for the next few months (which won't happen), most people will not really remember or look back on them in a negative light for dems when the time for voting comes around. 

Its absurd to think that Trump will lose though. He is an incumbent president against Joe "Alzheimer" Biden. The dems have accepted this and have thrown Biden under the bus to preserve/setup more electable candidates for 2024.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 2, 2020)

It depends on whether you're autistic enough to think there's a RWDS member hidden deep inside every undecided, centrist and blue dog or whether you're autistic enough to think that polling on Biden vs. Trump currently running is likely to be anywhere near accurate


----------



## Disheveled Human (Jun 2, 2020)

Civil unrest/disobedience is not something any president would want to deal with just more ways to make themselves look bad when they are already given a full plate of problems.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 2, 2020)

Anything could happen, but I don’t see it being good for him.


----------



## Lone MacReady (Jun 2, 2020)

Joe's deteriorating mental state is already unavoidable, even when his "team" have been hiding him away for most of this scamdemic. Just as in 2016, it's a battle of two shit options, but Trump is the least bad even with his current kikery. Health issues and prior scandals ruined Hillary's campaign, now they are in the process of ruining Joe's campaign.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 2, 2020)

Neither, but I would say that he hasn't done much about this other than a shitty photo-op and I would recommend that he should take action instead of being a "symbolist".


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Jun 2, 2020)

Lowkey praying that the GOP panders more to minorities so they consider voting red more often. Then the Dems have to actually try to do shit.


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Jun 2, 2020)

Biden is a shit candidate who doesn't stand for anything, therefore his result will be more of a consequence of how much people dislike Trump.
And as for Trump handling this, so far it's not very good. However, as Chilson said, most people have their opinions pretty much set and unless Trump does something totally crazy, I don't see a big swing. Of course this is America, sometimes small swings are enough.
But then again, this is Trump. Chances that he surprises everyone are pretty big.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jun 2, 2020)

I just think it would have been nice to see him quote some calming scripture while he was holding the Bible in front of St. John's. Perhaps some verses about fear and strife being counterproductive and how me should always trust in G-d. Some verses about how we will work together to create a world pleasing to the Lord. Anything at all would have been a step up.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Jun 2, 2020)

At the rate 2020’s been going, the riots will be all but forgotten about by the time November rolls around. How many people even remember Trump’s impeachment or the Australian fires?

For the vast majority of Americans, these riots will have zero effect on their lives. All they’ll remember is a brief blip where people wouldn’t shut up about BLM and ACAB on social media some time back in June. Coronavirus had a lasting impact on ALL Americans. These riots are primarily affecting blue cities anyways - what the fuck are they gonna do, turn MORE blue?


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Jun 2, 2020)

Gar For Archer said:


> what the fuck are they gonna do, turn MORE blue?



They are going to turn red, commie red


Also it's too early to tell, Trump just sending in the army too early would be bad optics, just wait a while until people are sick. He could at least try to push for police reform.


----------



## Pedosnake (Jun 2, 2020)

Even if this was bad for Trump, who would suddenly think that Biden is the better choice? I mean. he said that shooting protesters in the legs was the best solution.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 2, 2020)

DieselBoogaloo said:


> Biden is a shit candidate who doesn't stand for anything, therefore his result will be more of a consequence of how much people dislike Trump.
> And as for Trump handling this, so far it's not very good. However, as Chilson said, most people have their opinions pretty much set and unless Trump does something totally crazy, I don't see a big swing. Of course this is America, sometimes small swings are enough.
> But then again, this is Trump. Chances that he surprises everyone are pretty big.



Trump's handling of it is too early to tell.

The branding of Antifa as an international terrorist organization by the federal government is a big deal, especially with the DSA's ties to the wider Antifa movement and BLM being more or less a sister movement of Antifa at this point.

Honestly, the lines were drawn before the riots begin, so I don't think we'll see this hurt Trump's chances of getting reelected in 2020, but I don't think it will help him either unless another twist happens and some bombshell development reaches the public.

Given the PRC's implicit backing of the DSA and Antifa (and by extension, BLM) complete with possibly Chinese-funded BLM protests in Europe and even a protest in Japan (mostly of Western expats and a few Koreans and Chinese) then if the DOJ or the Pentagon has a smoking gun on the Chinese Communist Party having a hand in this, then it'd be a good idea for the government to release it in the coming days. 

There's a lot of rumors going around that China is backing a lot of the riots and recent corporate statements as a soft coup to destabilize the United States, basically IRL geopolitical gay ops.

After seeing the death of George Floyd, I knew the Twin Cities would burn but to see it spread to multiple major cities practically overnight is very troubling to say the least. 

@Ivan Shatov mentioned in the "Antifa Declared Terrorists" thread in Happenings that the riots escalating and spreading roughly coincided with the DSA and several major Antifa networks and left-wing activist groups signing some sort of wider agreement with a CCP-backed organization or agency. This was either the day before or the morning of May 31st, the day Trump announced that the FBI and DOJ put the Antifa movement under the same global terrorist designation that Al Qaeda and ISIS are under.

There's also evidence to suggest the military is getting ready for deployment, and not just the National Guard either, but active duty bases are also preparing for increased states of readiness.

This is going to be a long summer...

*TL;DR*: The riots are not going to affect Trump one way or another, unless Trump drops the hammer on them full force. Then who knows how it will play out?


----------



## Orion Balls (Jun 2, 2020)

Pedosnake said:


> Even if this was bad for Trump, who would suddenly think that Biden is the better choice? I mean. he said that shooting protesters in the legs was the best solution.


Ooh, when was that? I've been following the Delaware equivalent of a horse that can't chew for decades.


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Jun 2, 2020)

Terrified people in the middle who haven't been following this shitshow closely will cling to their perceived best hope for safety and security.


----------



## LukeMcGregor (Jun 2, 2020)

Pedosnake said:


> Even if this was bad for Trump, who would suddenly think that Biden is the better choice?


Wine Aunts and cat ladies


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 2, 2020)

Orion Balls said:


> I just think it would have been nice to see him quote some calming scripture while he was holding the Bible in front of St. John's. Perhaps some verses about fear and strife being counterproductive and how me should always trust in G-d. Some verses about how we will work together to create a world pleasing to the Lord. Anything at all would have been a step up.


Lol as if he’s ever read the fucking bible 


Pedosnake said:


> Even if this was bad for Trump, who would suddenly think that Biden is the better choice? I mean. he said that shooting protesters in the legs was the best solution.


If Trump goes too far in his response the Bernie supporters who were gonna sit this one out/vote 3rd party might be swayed to hold their noses and vote for Biden


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Jun 2, 2020)

LukeMcGregor said:


> Wine Aunts and cat ladies


Hah. I have two wine aunts, one of which is also a cat lady, and they almost ideally fit the profile of a Hillary/Biden voter.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 2, 2020)

ProgKing of the North said:


> If Trump goes too far in his response the Bernie supporters who were gonna sit this one out/vote 3rd party might be swayed to hold their noses and vote for Biden


That doesn't matter anyway. The Bernie voters are already swayed to vote for Biden because #VoteBlueNoMatterWho.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 2, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> That doesn't matter anyway. The Bernie voters are already swayed to vote for Biden because #VoteBlueNoMatterWho.


I know (both online and irl) several who very much aren’t (I see that hashtag shared way more as people mocking Biden when he says something stupid than as a nonironic belief) but time will tell


----------



## tehpope (Jun 2, 2020)

I think Trump has it in the bag. I'm not gonna say 100%, because anything can happen. But I don't think Biden has a prayer.

The only thing that would get the middle to side with biden is if Trump drops the hammer at the wrong time and gets the military out there with live ammo. Then the MSN catches them killing protesters unprovoked. They would play that shit at the top and bottom of every hour until the polls close in November. 

Someone in the Riot thread said Trump has to play this properly. Too soon and people are going to call him a dictator. Too late and Trump fails on his promise of Law and Order. He has to drop the hammer at the right moment.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 2, 2020)

I’m playing devil’s advocate and saying both here.

It will help Trump since no one will want Joe Biden acting like another Obama 2.0 when it’s already being found out that his supporters others in the Dem squares are bailing out criminals to riot with the protesters who are not acting peacefully. Therefore, he will win.

It will, however, only hurt Trump in the sense that now Twitter and even Facebook have been exposed like the mainstream media for intentionally spreading misinformation, lies and corruption to further destroy the trust between elites and commoners alike. They will treat Trump no more differently to the people that are getting banned or deleted for not having THE RIGHT OPINION, while Jack and Zuck are just posturing to maintain the good graces of the President while not wanting to get lawsuits or Section 230 repealed.

All in all, it is still too early to tell.


----------



## JamusActimus (Jun 2, 2020)

In the end Biden was right when he said :
*You ain’t black’ if you have trouble deciding between Trump and me*


----------



## millais (Jun 2, 2020)

It's good in the sense that now the media and the national consciousness is going apeshit over these race riots and not devoting 24/7 coverage to Trump's bungled handling of the federal government's coronavirus response.

He has always been fortunate that the current news cycle moves along at such a quick pace with new happenings like this all the time to make people briefly forget about the previous big happening.


----------



## Aurora (Jun 2, 2020)

Gar For Archer said:


> At the rate 2020’s been going, the riots will be all but forgotten about by the time November rolls around. How many people even remember Trump’s impeachment or the Australian fires?
> 
> For the vast majority of Americans, these riots will have zero effect on their lives. All they’ll remember is a brief blip where people wouldn’t shut up about BLM and ACAB on social media some time back in June. Coronavirus had a lasting impact on ALL Americans. These riots are primarily affecting blue cities anyways - what the fuck are they gonna do, turn MORE blue?


The ones who've died will continue to vote Democrat. No change whatsoever.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jun 2, 2020)

The people rioting already hate trump and the people mad about the riots already hate the peoole rioting. What exactly, is supposed to change here?


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Jun 2, 2020)

Morning Consult poll asked the follow question: _Now, thinking about the protests and demonstrations in dozens of U.S. cities in response to the death of George Floyd, how would you describe the job each of the following are doing in addressing the situation? President Donald Trump._

Excellent - 11% (184)
Very Good - 10% (160)
Good - 11% (173 )
Only Fair - 11% (178 )
Poor - 45% (728 )

So not great, although, as always, he seems to have the support of the base with him. I thought it would _definitely _help him, but now I am not so sure.  First, America has changed a lot since the original "Law and Order" campaigns of Richard Nixon. Moreover, he is the incumbent after all and he has demonstrated no leadership in both crisises of the past year. People may vote for Biden just as a vote for an end to chaos.

ED: They also asked _Specifically, are you more or less likely to vote for President Trump or Joe Biden as a result of George Floyd’s death and subsequent protests? _ 31% (495) Donald Trump 45% (723) Joe Biden 18% (291) no impact; independents break 22% (98 ), 34% (154), 29% (131), respectively.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Jun 2, 2020)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> The people rioting already hate trump and the people mad about the riots already hate the peoole rioting. What exactly, is supposed to change here?


As always, it’s the normies.

Most normies are nominally “for” racial equality and “against” police brutality, but they’re ALSO “against” looting, and now they’re being told that their perfectly rational viewpoint is racist and alt-right.

I normally wouldn’t be optimistic about this, but a similar scenario happened at my college (a small school in NYC, so the student body was nominally left-leaning) where a group of students was protesting for more black professors in the humanities department. Generally nobody had an issue with the MESSAGE, but a LOT of people were sick of the organizers talking down to anyone who raised even the slightest question about their tactics and refusing to engage in any honest debate or discussion. I was surprised to see the amount of left-leaning anti-Trump college kids turn against this sort of extreme identity politics. It should also be noted that despite our relatively diverse student body, 90% of the protestors were privileged white kids.

It’s given me faith that even among your average college liberals a good number of them are NOT down with identity politics (ESPECIALLY traditional feminists vs. trans politics). If even some leftists are questioning the “if you disagree with us even 1% then you’re our enemy” tactics in play with these sorts of protests, where most people can agree on the message but not on the actions of the protestors, then that’s a good indication that these riots are giving a lot of moderates second thoughts about voting blue no matter what.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Jun 2, 2020)

millais said:


> It's good in the sense that now the media and the national consciousness is going apeshit over these race riots and not devoting 24/7 coverage to Trump's bungled handling of the federal government's coronavirus response.


Given that Trump was, for the most part (_save his throwing Kemp under the bus_), right about COVID I'd disagree.
The race riots have no effectively exposed COVID for the nothing-burger it was all along, and the same people screaming about "PEOPLE WILL DIE!" if you go outside are now either outside in force or virtue-signaling for those that are.

If anything, the news cycle being shifted away from ChiCom Coof to race riots is NOT a good thing for Trump.

Will it hurt him in November? _We have yet to see._


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Jun 2, 2020)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> If anything, the news cycle being shifted away from ChiCom Coof to race riots is NOT a good thing for Trump.



How so? It doesn't affect anybody but people in the bluest of blue states (who were never going to vote for him anyway), it shifts the problem from his bungled responce on the WuFlu and allows him to one up his enemies and show them how ineffectual they are when running and managing their own states along with generally being a problem people aren't fond of but at the same time aren't to concerend with so long as it doesn't get within their neighborhood. If anything,, this is a godsend of sorts for Trump. Not a substantial one, but it is a good thing since if he can tow the line between seeming dictatorial and being ineffectual, he'll energize his base as the "Law and Order" candidate.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jun 2, 2020)

Glad I couldn't help said:


> Morning Consult poll asked the follow question: _Now, thinking about the protests and demonstrations in dozens of U.S. cities in response to the death of George Floyd, how would you describe the job each of the following are doing in addressing the situation? President Donald Trump._
> 
> Excellent - 11% (184)
> Very Good - 10% (160)
> ...



Wanted to format make it easier on the eyes.

They also asked _Specifically, are you more or less likely to vote for President Trump or Joe Biden as a result of George Floyd’s death and subsequent protests? _

31% (495) Donald Trump
45% (723) Joe Biden
18% (291) no impact

independents break
Donald Trump 22% (98 )
Joe Biden 34% (154)
no impact 29% (131)

Any pointers as to the demographic of this poll and was it in blue state or red states. Either way, more likely to vote for Biden, who has been quiet this whole time. But the buck stops with the President and Trump so far, I would say a milqetoast failure. Maybe that shoot the looters tweet was way way too early unless he posted a fucking video from the Unicorn Riot stream or gave links to live streams on day 2.

I know that statement rubbed people off the wrong way for many. Hmm, if he said this yesterday, it would have been less controversial given how those cities are burning hard everywhere.

So this election will be Reagan 1984 where Mondale was leading Reagan in the polls till election day. Or Biden defeats him but I can't find any prior precedents in the modern era as Carter lost due to the Iran Hostage Crisis and Bush got fucked by Ralph Nader and was very milquetoast.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Jun 2, 2020)

Coh said:


> How so? It doesn't affect anybody but people in the bluest of blue states (who were never going to vote for him anyway),


Unifies the urban blue state voters and solidifies their siege mentality that the country is run by racists out to get them.

Getting everyone riled up with REEEE DRUMPFLR CALLING OUT THE ARMY TO KILL THE POC'S and convincing the disenfranchised BernieBros, MeToo's and more recently urban blacks that they are just 1 PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION AWAY from cancelling racism forever and ever works to reunite the Dems fractured voter base.

Refusing to admit they were wrong and clinging to lockdowns longer and longer while the evidence comes out that COVID was not nearly as bad as predicted and hardly worth sending 40mil into poverty over does little to reunify that base.
They might still retweet #TrumpDeathToll or REEEEE about how states that opened early will be stacked with bodies any minute now, but it hardly gives them a reason to get out and vote for Biden.



> it shifts the problem from *his bungled responce on the WuFlu* and allows him to one up his enemies and show them how ineffectual they are when* running and managing their own states*


It was Democrat governors who kept clinging to the lockdowns in the face of new information, not Trump.


----------



## KillThemCrackasBabies (Jun 2, 2020)

Sure as shit ain't helping, but it's not the nail in the coffin the pundit class says it is/wants it to be. When it's all blown over a month from now I'd be surprised if it had any lasting impact one way or another. There have been so many of these fucking things over the last decade I think most people just dismiss it as "_This _shit again?"


----------



## TitanWest (Jun 3, 2020)

It all depends on how Trump handles the riot. If he doesn't tell Kushner to fuck off then Trump will lose. Tucker did a good segment on this:








The Pink Panther said:


> That doesn't matter anyway. The Bernie voters are already swayed to vote for Biden because #VoteBlueNoMatterWho.



I remember hearing a stat that 10% of Bernie voters voted for Trump in 2016. And that was before Bernie got fucked over again in 2020 (The DNC bribed Dems with jobs in the Biden admin if they dropped out before Super Tuesday, which is illegal but ignored).

I wish there would be a repeat of the 1968 DNC riots, but the DNC made their convention digital. At the very least you should see a massive apathy drain from Bernie Bros getting tired of the DNC's shit.


----------



## RodgerDodger (Jun 3, 2020)

Know your history. Take note of 1968 and 1972. 68 in particular is the authoritative election here. In the face of social disorder the Silent Majority of American went with the law and order GOP candidate.


----------



## raspberry mocha (Jun 3, 2020)

The riots are bad for Trump. The denial and delusional reaction to the riots by the elites are bad for America.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jun 3, 2020)

RodgerDodger said:


> Know your history. Take note of 1968 and 1972. 68 in particular is the authoritative election here. In the face of social disorder the Silent Majority of American went with the law and order GOP candidate.


Problem is the demographics have changed. Country was 80 percent white and Hart-Cellar effects are not as noticeable as they are now. The majority of minorities vote for the Democratic Party. And this isn't meant to be some some race war sped shit but reality is there since 2008. Obama really solidified the minority vote and people like McCain and Romney pushed minorities away. McCain was a guaranteed loss thanks to George Bush's two giant fuckups. Romney was a dull boring disaster that the Obama campaign successfully spun as a siege mentality to get out the voters. I am thinking those polls showing Romney neck to neck or leading Obama were meant to get the niggers and young millennials out to vote. In 2016, I guess have polls showing Hillary having a 110 percent chance of winning really made people lazy to go to vote.

The RNC autopsy post 2012 said they had to pander to minority groups to have a chance. Trump really blew that out of the water with a surprise win that no one generally saw coming by pandering to blue dog democrats over the traditional evangelical bible thumping fucktards.

I know some people compared the UK election to ours but over there, every minority except the Pakis and woke progressives voted for Boris Johnson. And the conservatives over there are more liberal than our democratic party establishment.

Over here, despite us being a freer nation, the minorities have been peer pressured into vote Democrat despite the values of the progressive democrats conflict with every minority including black people that excludes the nigger portion.


----------



## TitanWest (Jun 3, 2020)

RodgerDodger said:


> Know your history. Take note of 1968 and 1972. 68 in particular is the authoritative election here. In the face of social disorder the Silent Majority of American went with the law and order GOP candidate.



Thanks to immigration that "Silent Majority" is now approaching a "Silent Plurality" and soon a "Silent Minority". They're beginning to wake up and take their own side though. If the Republicans can become the "Party of White People and White Allies" they can survive. But if the GOP act like typical cucks and value virtue signaling like Mitt Romney's impeachment-voting ass then it'll implode.

Interesting times.


----------



## Dread First (Jun 3, 2020)

Trump repeatedly shot himself in the foot in the 2016 election and he still won because the Democrats chose to nominate Hillary over Sanders and their own corruption was extensively documented by WikiLeaks. Despite the sheer volume of anti-Trump rhetoric and news that was dug up on him by both Democrats AND Republicans, Trump won the nomination and he won the election. That speaks volumes about how jaded people were with that election cycle.

Trump's opponent this cycle is Joe Biden. Unaffiliated/undecided voters may very well opt to vote for Biden, but I'd doubt that considering his extensive history of publicly visible predatory behaviour along with his MANY policies and statements that reflect poorly in the current year. Plus, SARS 2.0 completely shut down any possiblity of an actual primary leaving him as the de facto candidate. It's not like he won the Democrat nomination specifically because he was the superior man. Bernie just decided to stop fighting the uphill battle once acutal bio-warfare took over the country.

Trump will win, but let me be perfectly clear: he won't win because he's the superior candidate. He's gonna win purely because the opposition can't even put up a fight.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jun 3, 2020)

Won't make the slightest bit of difference. For all the virtue signalling I'd wager like on Europe most people dont really give a shit about BLM now; everyone felt sorry about George but once the woke shit kicked off the number of supporters trailed off considerably. 

I see Trump doing even better in numbers than he did first time around. Because while he is a cunt and not that far off being senile himself he's not into woke shit.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Jun 3, 2020)

Historically, riots result in people favoring the “law and order” candidates so they will favor Trump. Not sure why these riots are going to be different than the ones over the last several decades that resulted in more Republicans getting voted in office.


----------



## No Ma'ams Land (Jun 3, 2020)

The riots will lead to a spike in infections, which will lead to more lockdowns, which become more riots, more infections, lockdowns, riots, infections...

Trump's chances increase with each cycle because more of his opponents' voters are purposefully risking death.


----------



## Made In China (Jun 3, 2020)

RodgerDodger said:


> Know your history. Take note of 1968 and 1972. 68 in particular is the authoritative election here. In the face of social disorder the Silent Majority of American went with the law and order GOP candidate.



Generally people want anarchy when they feel secure, authoritarianism when they feel unsafe.  Seems to me like "the people" have chosen anarchy for now.


----------



## All Cops Are Based (Jun 3, 2020)

Gar For Archer said:


> As always, it’s the normies.
> 
> Most normies are nominally “for” racial equality and “against” police brutality, but they’re ALSO “against” looting, and now they’re being told that their perfectly rational viewpoint is racist and alt-right.



Right. This sort of radical intersectional rhetoric isn't new to anyone who's Very Online or had to take some humanities classes in college, but it's trickling into "reality" now in a way that's gonna be kinda of startling to the rest of the population.

A lot of them are gonna kowtow to the message to prove they're _one of the good whites_, that they're on board with the enlightened cosmopolitan class, etc, but a lot of others are gonna start drifting right. And the latter group isn't speaking speaking up right now for the most part, so there's a false sense of consensus.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 3, 2020)

TitanWest said:


> Thanks to immigration that "Silent Majority" is now approaching a "Silent Plurality" and soon a "Silent Minority". They're beginning to wake up and take their own side though. If the Republicans can become the "Party of White People and White Allies" they can survive. But if the GOP act like typical cucks and value virtue signaling like Mitt Romney's impeachment-voting ass then it'll implode.
> 
> Interesting times.


Good. Fuck the silent majority.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Jun 3, 2020)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Good. Fuck the silent majority.



I unironically agree with you. If the middle and working classes want a future, they can no longer be silent. The era of kicking the can down the road or moving one town over so their children can go to “good schools” is done and was never sustainable to begin with. Let’s actually have that conversation about race and class that the media has been simultaneously goading and ducking since the 1960s.


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Jun 3, 2020)

Glad I couldn't help said:


> People may vote for Biden just as a vote for an end to chaos.



 Am I the only one to see the fucking irony in that sentence? But yeah, what could go wrong?


----------



## Distant Stare (Jun 3, 2020)

They are neither. Trump's victory was a historical fluke causes by Clinton voters being too confident that she would win, and not showing up to pulls. Also she was not a like able candidate.

These riots might be perceived as a protest against Trump, and so they represent how eager people are to vote him out


----------



## heyitsmike (Jun 3, 2020)

Good for Trump.

Even if you disapprove of his handling of the situation, it makes absolutely zero sense to vote for the party behind the riots vice the party you think didn't do enough about the riots.


----------

